# Unit Long Coding



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd try another thread where we can write the coding before or after some changes, useful to compare with other cars (and useful to me in some case!)
if you can add what you have coded it'd be great!

Unit that are important:

5F
9
17
A5

in case of some different byte between cars, no worries because we all have different optional so everything is fine! but we can discover how to enable these optional comparing more cars!

as you can see in the picture, the binary code is so structured (image from internet)
Byte coding starts with Byte 0 but *not* the binary code
to flag a bit, we also can change the binary, its the same thing but the bit 0 is the last one digit
so the bit 0 enabled will be 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1, just rotate clockwise 90 deg the bit description!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I start with my long coding and in any unit my changing

5F
01330401FF08000011110001000800132F0000E100700000DE
traffic sign
oil level
copy mp3 from cd
wiper service position

9
04055E46C20106FD43044004001807A80080000000000000000000000000
horn lock/unlock
Visual acknowledgment door closed
drl via menu
auto closing windows with rain
lock the car with engine on
wiper service position

17
042D0050798400080022E8C09000800000000000
traffic signs
no seat belt symbol
lap timer
red zone

A5
0101040001010305000501000000000100
hba
traffic signs


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Manu, you are one of the true greats on this forum, so please forgive me when I say I haven't a clue what you're on about! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Most of the "new" coding is not in the long code section anymore and unless people bothered to list all the options they have it wont help at all.... and what is has already been copied from all the usual places and pasted into other threads.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't have them all to hand (and I've tinkered a bit), but...

5F: 013354010000000011111102000A00102F0000E300700000DE
9: 07055E46C20106FD03044004B31807A80880000000000000000000000000
17: 242D0850799006000121E8C09000800000000000


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Most of the "new" coding is not in the long code section anymore and unless people bothered to list all the options they have it wont help at all.... and what is has already been copied from all the usual places and pasted into other threads.


-don't worry about my work here, seems well appreciated my effort here unlike yours...
-if someone cares to post his long coding, it'll be well accepted..
-then, if someone needs some explanation for why the coding are different, me or other people will help

resuming, don't consider me like..always! and I can continue to doing it in peace.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Manu, you are one of the true greats on this forum, so please forgive me when I say I haven't a clue what you're on about!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Have a list of coding is useful for, an emergency backup and to compare different cars to understand how the byte are different depending from the optional in any car.
Any user can compare his long coding with other here and see if something is wrong..obviously asking which optional the car has...then, for unit like the 17 where there are no labels, I/we can create a map!


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

hey manu,

Would it be a good idea to list what options you have on the car as well e.g tech pack, hill hold assist etc

Ta

Migzy


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yep he doesn't get it, this is what happens with copy and paste people. You might also suggest uploading the data to vagcom as they will then update the list but this would be misunderstood too...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I think no one will copy a coding and past to his car...anyway, my coding have some changing and I posted them
if someone, comparing his coding with another here, can ask what optional that user has


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

david.beeston said:


> I don't have them all to hand (and I've tinkered a bit), but...
> 
> 5F: 013354010000000011111102000A00102F0000E300700000DE
> 9: 07055E46C20106FD03044004B31807A80880000000000000000000000000
> 17: 242D0850799006000121E8C09000800000000000


what did you add on the 17?!
I'm trying to crack it!!!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ashstan

17
24AD0050698206000120EE4090008000000000
gmeter
lap timer


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's mine

5F
013354010000000011110002000800132F0000E100700000DE
traffic sign
wiper service position

9
04055C42C20106FD03044004B31807A80080000000000000000000000000
horn lock/unlock
drl via menu
wiper service position

17
042D0840798400080421E8C09000801000000000
traffic signs
gmeter
power-torque

A5
0101000001010305000501000000000100
hba
traffic signs


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

See how much difference stating options list makes despite the objection of the tread starter :roll:


----------



## Igonher (Dec 25, 2015)

Below I put my codes:

5F
01330401FF08000011110001000800032F0000E100700000DE
Traffic sign
Wiper service position

9
04054B42C20126FD43044004000007A80880000000000000000000000000
Horn lock/unlock
Visual acknowledgment door closed
drl via menu
wiper service position

17
002D0110698400080502E8C09000800000000000
Traffic sings
Lap timer
Red zone with TT logo

A5
0101010001010305000401000000000100
HBA witch Xenon
Traffic signs


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Ok my codes :

*5F*

01330401FF00000011110001000800002F0000E100700000DE

Traffic sign
Wiper service position

*9*

04055B42C20126FD43044004001007A80080000000000000000000000000

Control Unit For Wiper Motor
1BC7F7

Rain Light Recognition Sensor
00005D

drl via menu
wiper service position

*17*

042D0150698400080300E8C09000800000000000

traffic signs
lap timer

*A5*

0101010001010305000401000000000100

hba with Xenon
traffic signs

I also need your knowledge, I have this error:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 5Q0-937-08X-HV1.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5Q0******BR HW: 5Q0 **********AJ
Component and/or Version: BCM ********** H18 0138
Software Coding: 04055B42C20126FD43044004001007A80080000000000000000000000000
Work Shop Code: WSC *******
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMCONTI 013000 (AU37)
ROD: EV_B******CH_013.rod
VCID: 09126F*********60AEB-805C
1 Fault Found:

204546 - Remote key 2 
B147A 18 [009] - Current Too Low
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 194
Mileage: 18980 km
Date: 2016.11.11
Time: 15:58:29

I think it's a low battery problem in the remote control. But I would like to have your opinions ??

Thank you


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

exactly!! low battery..in theory, the vc should say battery low when you need to replace it..so no worries! but if happens to change it, would be better! at least we have the key to open the door but then I don't know if we can turn on the engine!

btw, very great your post! detailed!


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you for your confirmation!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have both keys with that error!!


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Me too,

However the remote control still works from a distance !! So ??????

J will change battery, it's very easy ! It's CR2022 battery.


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

I forgot a change in the 9 unit : Lock the car with the engine on

In case of .....


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

no that's ok...if you change an adaption, often it doesn't affect the long coding..
you can continue to use the key until you got the message on the vc!! I'm trying to!


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> david.beeston said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have them all to hand (and I've tinkered a bit), but...
> ...


Which byte or bit are you trying to review? I mostly went from your other thread, so nothing out of the ordinary. Only thing I'm desperate for are the power/torque graphs and the upshift highlight on the sports display.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

tommyknocker said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 5F
> 013354010000000011110002000800132F0000E100700000DE
> ...


What coding for the power/torque? Missed that on the other thread.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Power torque, for new cars ready for this mod, is the bit is the byte 15 bit 4

You can't have the upshift warn on the vc because it's a mod for some not vc cars


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Power torque, for new cars ready for this mod, is the bit is the byte 15 bit 4
> 
> You can't have the upshift warn on the vc because it's a mod for some not vc cars


Does the power/torque not work on older cars? I got the g-meter to display but it had no measures so took it off again.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

worst!! torque graph works only on "some" my17 at the moment but it's gonna works in all cars from the new year.
if Audi can't update the vc, a solution is to buy a newer vc! that's all!


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Power torque, for new cars ready for this mod, is the bit is the byte 15 bit 4
> 
> You can't have the upshift warn on the vc because it's a mod for some not vc cars


Thx, I tried adding the power and torque. Got the option in the menu, but there were no graphs/numbers etc unfortunately. I'm guessing there is probably a sensor or something missing on older builds? Oh well, shame.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Older firmware older vc.
It's not a sensor thing


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I need a long coding and a complete list of the adaption of a my17 please...
unit 9 17 A5 55 5F

thanks


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

i'll see if i can get a backup of each unit for you on odbelven, would that contain the info ?

cheers

migzy


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know if obd11 can generate an excel file with all the adaption like the vag...


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I don't know if obd11 can generate an excel file with all the adaption like the vag...


Manu, OBDeleven can backup the module long coding and adaptations to a plain text file not a CSV (Comma Separated Values) so it's not quite as user friendly for viewing in excel but it should contain all the configuration information.

I use linux command line utilities against the exported files to compare the contents of the before and after files and identify any changes.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ah ok, I didn't know...so ok, I'll appreciate those csv! thanks!
I would compare 2016 and 2017 to find something for the HBA..


----------



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

i'll email you the backups hopefully this weekend 

ta

migzy


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I need the values of two adaption in the 5F unit, if possible, for who has activated traffic signs, before and after the coding
Adaption name:
Number 2 for Info call
Number 2 for roadside assistance


----------



## tommyknocker (Feb 10, 2012)

And for who has the traffic sign from spec, can you please confirm there are no menus to activate/deactivate this function on the mmi?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Can someone else post his 17 long coding?! And also if is a TT or TTs and the MY..
Thanks


----------



## albe0876 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thats my TT original Coding:

04250050698000080420E8C09000800000000000



ManuTT said:


> Can someone else post his 17 long coding?! And also if is a TT or TTs and the MY..
> Thanks


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

TTS 2015 :

dresse 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: Echec redir!
No. pièce Log: 8S0 920 790 Mat: 8S0 920 790 
Pièce: FBenRDW H32 0221 
Codage: 042D0850798800080321E8C09000800000000000
No. Atelier: WSC 06385 790 00016
Jeu de données ASAM: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001013
ROD: EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X.rod
VCID: 76CD2B22C9F161F2E4-8022


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

need the adaption list of a 5F my17 thanks..


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> need the adaption list of a 5F my17 thanks..


Manu, I've got a text dump of 5F adaptations taken from my MY17 TT with OBDeleven.
There are a lot of adaptations! and I can't attach it as a .txt or .text file + it's too big to include in the body text here, so I've had to share it in Dropbox.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7cekli2ma1cg62u/5F_adaptations.txt?dl=0


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

to complete the HBA coding for MY17 TT using vcds, I need the adaption list of the Unit 9 from a VCDS user.
thanks


----------

